# Delta Rockwell 40-440 scroll saw



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, I found the above used scroll saw on sale on E-bay for $235. Assuming it is in good working condition, is this a reasonable price, or would I just be better off buying a new one? I just started out with this hobby about 2 months ago and currently have a Rockwell rr 3715 shop series saw. I am not very happy with it, either because the saw is not very good, or maybe because I just suck. Changing plain end saws is just a total bear. I did not want to spend a significant amount of money on the first scroll saw, just in case I would lose interest, but now have decided that I actually like it. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I have one of those, my first powered saw.
I am not sure what you mean about plain end blades, but that saw uses them.
I like the saw, but its the only one I have had other then a little Dremel, I used for model airplanes.
Price, I think it depends where you are, things are very cheap in my area, I paid $75, variable speed model, with stand and all the attachments.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Prices on those vary so much it's best to just make your own judgement on it. That $235 may be about the middle of the range I see ($150-$450). I'm not sure I would want to buy one I haven't seen run unless there is a money back guarantee...I'm guessing ths one is close enough for you to pick it up? Shipping would a lot of expense.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Fred made some good points!
I dont know just how much these weigh, its all I can do to pick one up a place it on the stand.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Yesterday, I sold a 1937, Delta 24" scroll saw. Not sure of what model number was, but basiclly the same saw.
I sold it for $65, sans light.
It was in need of paint, but had a clean table, and ran smooth.
I just didn't have the room, for a tool, I never use.


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen. I can pick it up, but given the fact that pricing is all over the board on these and that I am a novice, I might be better off buying buying new from a retailer.


----------

